

Craigslist Blocks Search Engine Indexing, Hangs Itself to Remove Competitors - limedaring
http://pandodaily.com/news/craigslist-blocks-search-engine-indexing-hangs-itself-to-remove-competitors/

======
casca
"Hangs itself" seems overly dramatic. Given the time-sensitive nature of many
Craigslist, it's likely that most of Craigslist traffic comes from people
using the Craigslist search. Others may object to Craiglist protecting their
data because it stops them from creating value-add businesses on top of it,
but few complain of the high cost of the Twitter firehose.

If the data has value, it's perfectly reasonable for the owner to charge for
access. And Craiglist owns the data, as their T&Cs make clear.

~~~
danvideo
was about to say exact same thing - hangs itself? cmon.

Does anyone have an idea how many people go to craiglist from search engines
anyway? Aside from people using the API type/scraper sites... is it common to
find jobs/furniture/apts from sites other than the site itself?

